# Rossi Issues Safety Warning on .38 Special and .357 Magnum Revolver



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...rning-on-38-special-and-357-magnum-revolvers/


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Rossi made by Taurus.......

"At the same time, Forjas Taurus, S.A. purchased the rights and the equipment to manufacture Rossi handguns. Taurus manufactures three models of .38 Special revolvers and four models of .357 Magnum revolvers under contract with Rossi."
Rossi USA - History


----------

